# DEGENESIS-Trailer



## ChristianGuenther (3. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTCARC91yyw

Das ist der Trailer für ein Pen&Paper-RPG, frisch auf YouTube geschlüpft. Das Spiel dahinter findet ihr auf www.degenesis.com.


----------

